# Como inst/configurar adaptador USB Wireless Encore ??

## souadriano

Ola.

   Tenho um adaptador de rede USB Wireless Encore ENUWI-G2 que não consigo instalar em meu gentoo 2008, Já procurei tutoriais mas até o momento só achei informações de como monta-lo em outras distribuições (sem resultados satisfatórios na maioria das vezes).

   Tambem gostaria de saber como compartilhar internet através deste dispositivo.

Agradeço antecipadamente,

souadriano

----------

## pilla

Oi Adriano,

Inicialmente, são necessárias algumas informações sobre esse teu usb wireless. Tens que colocá-lo na USB e pegar as informações com um utilitário, como lsusb.

----------

## souadriano

É ai q mora o problema caro Pilla,

o terminal não responde nada (Live-DVD Gentoo 2007), ele fica travado até que eu arranque o adaptador usb wireless da porta usb. Aparentemente não há conectividade. Já verifiquei este mesmo problema em algumas distribuições Linux, apenas uma não apresentou este mesmo comportamento e como resposta ao comando "lsusb" retornou:

Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

ps.: o adaptador wireless não esta com defeito pois funciona bem no windows.

----------

## pilla

Aparentemente, a tua placa é uma realtek RTL8187b, que já tem suporte nos kernels mais novos.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807353

Sugiro que baixes um livecd mais novo, por exemplo ubuntu 8.04, e teste.

----------

## souadriano

Pois é Pilla,

no ubuntu 8.04 eu sei q "existe suporte" (embora ainda não tenha funcionado aqui em casa). Mas eu tava afim d usar no gentoo

vê só esse link: http://my.opera.com/CrazyTerabyte/blog/linux-ehci-hcd-rtl8187

o cara tem exatamente o mesmo problema. Inclusive eu tb estava querendo fazer do meu pc um poto de acesso wireless

Bom, caso não tenha alternativa vou migrar p/ o ubuntu

Obrigado pela atenção

souadriano

----------

## pilla

Bom, mas estás comparando um live-dvd do ano passado com a última versão do Ubuntu? De qualquer forma, a grande maioria dos livecds é suficiente para instalar Gentoo, basta baixar o stage3 correspondente e seguir o manual. No entanto, o Ubuntu é uma boa distribuição e não vai atrapalhar a tua experiência com o Linux. Só não é tão customizada como o Gentoo.

----------

